# Refused NHS gyno surgery due to BMI!



## LiveInSpade (Jul 4, 2012)

I just went for a consultation at the breast clinic for gyno and everything was going well, it seemed the dr was quite happy for me to go through with the surgery. I've had gyno since I was about 12 I'm now 22 and it is fairly bad and noticeable. Infact even the dr said straight away that it was quite significant as soon as he saw my chest. He said he wanted to take my bloods to make sure there is no underlying cause before he approves me for surgery and he asked me to get my BMI checked whilst I was at it. I thought fair enough, went with the nurse to get my bmi checked, but I noticed they only weighed me and took my height. After she took my bloods I went back to the dr and all of a sudden he said I wasn't eligible because my BMI is over 25. ATM I sit at 6'2" weighing 97KG (about 15.5 stone), but I also have a 32/34 inch waist, admitedly I don't quite have a perfect 6 pack, but I don't have a belly either. I lift quite a bit and have a decent amount of muscle mass which I worked damn hard to gain, at the same time I lost quite a lot of fat. So it came as a bit of a surprise to me to be told I was too fat for surgery. I then explained this to the doctor, I outright asked him if I looked fat and he agreed that a lot of my weight is down to muscle mass. So then he says he will consult his senior on it. Two minutes latre in comes the dr with his boss and the senior dr just said he sympathises with my complaint that my wieght isn't due to fat, but there is nothing he can do as the rules state you need to be under 25 BMI to have this sort of surgery. And no matter what I said he took this stance. Even when I asked him to point out the areas of fat I was supposed to lose he just said, "well I'm sure you could lose some fat somewhere", which is fair enough my fat levels aren't down to absolute 0 but I mean come on. The two DRs were fatter than I am and they wouldn't be considered "fat"!

Basically now he has rescheduled an appointment in 6 months time and if my weight is down I can go through with surgery. But I am still not happy in the slightest with this, for me to lose weight will mean compromising how much I can lift meaning all that effort I have put into lifting weights and building muscle is going down the pan. I wouldn't be so bothered, but my gyno is really bad, it's not as if I have just some small cosmetic issue, I properly have breasts. It's as if I have a round pad underneath my my nipples and it looks absolutely horrendous. I wouldn't have even bothered to go to the doctor if it was just a small amount of gyno. Now i really don't know what to do, I mean I can lose the weight but I'll have to compromise my lifting which is a bitch considering the amount of effort I have put in over the past 4 years. Either that or somehow find 5K to go private, but as a student with a crappy part time job it's just not possible at them moment.

Seriously the NHS need to review there whole BMI and doctors discretion system!

EDIT: Didn't mean to come across as if I deserve surgery on the NHS. Infact I wasn't sure they would give me it. Just annoyed that they were going to give me it then suddenly came up with a crappy excuse that my BMI is off.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

To give you my valued opinion of this i will have to see some pics


----------



## LiveInSpade (Jul 4, 2012)

Lol I'll upload a picture of my pigeon tits if you want.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

LiveInSpade said:


> Lol I'll upload a picture of my pigeon tits if you want.


We would love you to


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i dont see why you should get it on the nhs .


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

pics or nogyno!

still..thats a bit of a **** situation, can you not cut down, and resume training once youve had the surgery, just look at it this way, they havent flat out refused the surgery, so at least thats something bud


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Pics would help bud. But I never knew the 'under a certain bmi' rule

Any1 see the kid who had gyno on embarrasing bodies last nyt

That cnut just wanted to be a girl. He looked like a wrongen. So he got the surgery on th nhs


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Can you not offer to give someone at the hospital a [email protected] to bump you up the queue a little?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

lose some weight then?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> Pics would help bud. But I never knew the 'under a certain bmi' rule
> 
> Any1 see the kid who had gyno on embarrasing bodies last nyt
> 
> *That cnut just wanted to be a girl. He looked like a wrongen. So he got the surgery on th nhs*


Yeah he was up to something. Just had that look about him


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Mish said:


> Yeah he was up to something. Just had that look about him


I turned on half way thru and thort to myself. Why is this b1tch having her tits cut off


----------



## LiveInSpade (Jul 4, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> pics or nogyno!
> 
> still..thats a bit of a **** situation, can you not cut down, and resume training once youve had the surgery, just look at it this way, they havent flat out refused the surgery, so at least thats something bud


I can cut, like I said I'm not absolutely ripped, but I'm not fat either. Even if I cut I'm not exactly sure how much weight I would lose. I'm just more ****ed off that they didn't take other factors into account. It's as if I was just some fat kid that couldn't put the chocolate bar down and do some exercise!


----------



## LiveInSpade (Jul 4, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Pics would help bud. But I never knew the 'under a certain bmi' rule
> 
> Any1 see the kid who had gyno on embarrasing bodies last nyt
> 
> That cnut just wanted to be a girl. He looked like a wrongen. So he got the surgery on th nhs


If it's a cosmetic thing there are strict rules apparently. How do I upload pics do I need to use imageshack?


----------



## LiveInSpade (Jul 4, 2012)

Dux said:


> Can you not offer to give someone at the hospital a [email protected] to bump you up the queue a little?


Yeah I tried that mate, they weren't having any of it lol.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ewen said:


> i dont see why you should get it on the nhs .


X2.

And if you are gonna get it for free then put some effort in and lose the weight. Your acting like they 'owe' you free surgery.


----------



## LiveInSpade (Jul 4, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> X2.
> 
> And if you are gonna get it for free then put some effort in and lose the weight. Your acting like they 'owe' you free surgery.


Nah fair enough my rant did come accross a bit like that, just a bit pee'd off about it. I certainly don't expect surgery, it's more the case they were fine to go through with it then all of a sudden they check my bmi and all of a sudden they start acting like I need a gastric band. Also like I said i wouldn't have bothered with a small amount of gyno but this is proper bad. I'm just about to upload and show how bad it actually is.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Bmi is a load of b0llox, mines over 25

As you've had it since you were 12 I doubt it's AAS related!!

I think they are wrong personally


----------



## LiveInSpade (Jul 4, 2012)

My breasticles: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-imag


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> X2.
> 
> And if you are gonna get it for free then put some effort in and lose the weight. Your acting like they 'owe' you free surgery.


It's hardly free is it... Been paying for it our whole working lifes.

To be fair if the op rocked up and asked for a set to be sewn on they should honour it!!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Bmi is a load of b0llox, mines over 25
> 
> As you've had it since you were 12 I doubt it's AAS related!!
> 
> I think they are wrong personally


 X2

Write to the hospital trust with pictures of your self, include your body measurements and not just hight and weight, include your body fat levels, and explain the negative effects it has on your self esteam,

Judging cases on a calculation of height and weight is massively unfair imo...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Why the fcuk shouldn't he expect the NHS to perform surgery ?

He's had this since the age of twelve. It's not as if he did it to himself.

Fair enough he is a scabby student, but I'm sure he will pay taxes at some point.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

You need to post pictures up, and we can tell you if you need to lose fat or not.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Demand a second opinion with the senior consultant, within ur right to do so.

Trust me, its worth doing


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thats not fair. Ask them to calculate your bmi with calipers etc and i bet you are under 25!

The way you had it done i am 24 but had it done properly and came out to be 14/15


----------

